# Finally-A Turn For The Better (Part 4 of "Update On My New Job")



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

I'm very glad to hear that things are working out well for you! It just goes to show that, if you stick to your guns and do the right thing, eventually things will work out for you. I agree with Bourdain when he says "I can teach anyone how to cook, I can't teach character". You've got character already, Afra.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Hey Afra!

A big kiss from Athens!!!
Keep on!
I think that the latin logo under my name that mean "Tossed by the waves by never sink" belongs better to people like you!


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Wonderful news! I'm very happy for you Afra!!!!    

I'm so glad you stuck things out thru the hard times. You've kept the focus through all the hard times and have much to be proud of! I hope you continue consentrating on your needs and long range goals, maybe one day you'll want to be a manager...


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Afra, your tenacity has paid off. You've stuck out some nasty stuff, and have strength to show for it. Add to this your developing culinary skills, and you'll be a roaring success at whatever you attempt. You go, Girl!


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I'd really really keep my mouth closed and keep a low profile for a little while when the manager returns. It sounds like the assistant managers know there are problems and their trying to make things better. They are in the best position to handle the problems and help the manager see how things could be improved. Your not a manager, you should keep out of any stuggles between them! AND there will be some problems if they've made changes behind the senior managers back.

It's very probable that the assistant managers have talked to the district manager about what's been going wrong (how poorly the manager is managing). Just support your assistant managers by being a good worker and remember this isn't your battle, your not in management yet!

Keep your mouth closed when the manager comes back and the sparks fly. Because the manager is bound to fire a few people if she's as bad as you say. If the assistant managers can make enough of a point in how their able to do things better (with-out the manager), perhaps the district manager will fire your manager...? But there is a war brewing and you should remain out of it if you NEED a pay check. Remember you don't have ALOT of job options yet in your small town and you need a roof over your head! Take care of AFRA first.


----------



## plum (Mar 17, 2001)

Hey Afra!

Well done for sticking up for yourself even though it might have seemed dangerous. I've never dared do that and luckily that things have worked themselves out...eventually. But the way you've done it, you've been responsible for you & all your co-workers feeling better about starting their day's work!

I'm glad your company has shown itself to have good ethics in their response to your complaint. You've also discovered you have some real team players amongst your colleagues.

When life takes its next turn you can be proud of the way you handled that.

Plum.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I think everyone here wishes you much success!:bounce: 

Practice makes perfect, relax it will come to you.

Hey, I just saw a ad for McDonalds, their selling Johnsonville Brats....are you making any brats at your McD.'s? If so are they any good? I'll have to give it a try one day.


----------

